# Infernal gateway



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone else had any experiance of this spell? I had it cast on an Irongut unit the other day with total power and but for the runemaw would have lost the whole unit, instead I lost a few gnoblars. I quickly killed the sorcerer with the spell so didn't have to worry about it again but against any other army I can see it causing problems. Are there any other tactics against this spell as It could be a nightmare against any army that relies on anvil units especially undead?


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Dispel scrolls + kill the wizard asap is your best bet.

That and hoping they don't roll 11 or 12 for the Str.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I am going to move this to to tactics as it is better suited there

Personally I go with Critta's suggestion of DS and focussing my ire on the wizard.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I use it against a grave guard with 1 vamp and a vamp lord, i got Strength 11 which resulted in his key unit being lost and his army starting to crumble. One sweet moment


----------

